# A few Turkey pics.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few Turkey pics.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice series of pictures! Thanks! It has my blood pumping!


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Man , you sure get out and about with that camera.
Love those birds , get to the 5th photo and first thing i see is a rub.
Deer hunting tragic , i am, thanks for sharing some fine photos again


----------

